# Petite maman



## nasti

Bonjour à l'école maternelle... 


_Petite maman_ 

pour parler de sa maman, est-ce utilisé par les enfants ?

Dans quelle tranche d'âge ? à 3, 4 ans ?


Merci !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je trouverais ça un petit peu bizarre, dans les yeux d'un enfant une maman est toujours GRANDE!


----------



## sioban

Les enfants (et pas seulement eux!) disent parfois "ma petite maman". Ce n'est pas très fréquent, et c'est difficile de donner une tranche d'âge.


----------



## Petite-Belette

"Ma petite maman" est juste affectif.

Cela peut se dire à tout age, mais je vois mal un enfant de maternelle l'utiliser.

C'est pour les enfants de "7 à 77 ans" !


----------



## nasti

Merci ! C'est clair surtout la dernière définition ! 



Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Je trouverais ça un petit peu bizarre, dans les yeux d'un enfant une maman est toujours GRANDE!



En effet ! 



sioban said:


> Les enfants (et pas seulement eux!) disent parfois "ma petite maman". Ce n'est pas très fréquent, et c'est difficile de donner une tranche d'âge.



Ok.



Petite-Belette said:


> C'est pour les enfants de "7 à 77 ans" !


----------



## nasti

Au fait, _petite maman_ existerait-il uniquement avec le possessif en première personne ?

_*Ta* petite maman_ se dirait aussi ? En parlant à de jeunes enfants... :_C'est *ta petite maman *qui t'a acheté ta belle poupée ? _

_Ne pleure pas ! *Ta petite maman* arrive ! On l'a déjà appelée._​


----------



## DearPrudence

Je dois avouer que je parle rarement à des petits enfants, mais je ne pense pas qu'on utiliserait "petite maman" ici. Je trouve que ça fait un peu condescendant (bon, mais ce sont des gamins après tout ) mais aussi pas très sympa si la maman en question l'entendait.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Par contre, on peut traiter une petite fille de « petite mère/maman » quand elle imite sa maman dans ses jeux (*) : « une vraie petite maman ! ».  

(*) changer son poupon, lui donner à manger...


----------



## Nanon

"Ma petite maman" à la place de "ma maman chérie", ce n'est pas inacceptable mais ça déplace les rôles. Je ne voudrais pas faire de psychanalyse sauvage mais cela revient à infantiliser la maman... 
Cela pourrait éventuellement s'utiliser si la maman était faible ou malade. Mais pas exclusivement : les usages peuvent différer selon les familles. 
Le français, contrairement à d'autres langues, n'emploie pas toujours de diminutifs pour "maman", ou bien alors dans des mots affectueux complètement inventés : "ma maminette, ma mamouchette..."


----------



## nasti

Je vous remercie de tout mon coeur, vos 3 messages expliquent tout !  

Sinon, le terme 





Nanon said:


> ma maman chérie


 est courant quant à lui ? Ou on le dit juste à la fête des mères ? 



Nanon said:


> Le français, contrairement à d'autres langues, n'emploie pas toujours de diminutifs pour "maman", ou bien alors dans des mots affectueux complètement inventés : "ma maminette, ma mamouchette..."



Ok ! Le polonais a effectivement 3 termes : _la mère_, _maman_, + le diminutif de _maman _(utilisé parfois par de très jeunes enfants).


----------



## Petite-Belette

"maman chérie", "maman adorée", surtout quand on a quelque chose à se faire pardonner ou à demander.

Voir même "ma maman chérie, adorée de mon coeur"... mais là on se fait vite démasquer bizarrement.


----------



## nasti

Remerci Petite-Belette ! 



Clair-clair !


----------



## Reliure

Moi j'imagine très bien un adolescent,(goguenard ou pas) dire à sa mère:
"Ma petite maman", 
Par exemple : s'il veut l'envoyer promener
"Mais oui, mais oui, (tu as raison) ma petite maman ...

Ou dans le cas précis où il a une faveur à lui demander.

"Allez, dis oui ma petite maman chérie..."

Je suis bien d'accord avec DearPrudence,et Nanon ; c'est condescendant et ça déplace les rôles.

On peut prêter une connotation ironique à : 
_"Ne pleure pas ! *Ta petite maman* arrive ! On l'a déjà appelée." _

Sinon, à titre personnel, je pense que l'image de "petite maman" n'est pas très rassurante pour l'enfant qu'on apaisera sans doute mieux avec une "_grande_" maman _protectrice!_


----------



## Nanon

Petite-Belette said:


> "maman chérie", "maman adorée", surtout quand on a quelque chose à se faire pardonner ou à demander.


 
Ou au début d'une lettre, plus simplement.
"Maman chérie", c'est quand même moins froid que "chère maman" qui fait un peu guindé, ou dicté par un adulte...

Certes, si c'est hypocrite, on va s'en rendre compte tout de suite !...


----------



## Reliure

Nanon said:


> Ou au début d'une lettre, plus simplement.
> C'est quand même moins froid que "chère maman" qui fait un peu guindé, ou dicté par un adulte...
> 
> Certes, si c'est hypocrite, on va s'en rendre compte tout de suite !...


 
Ah bon?!
Moi enfant j'écrivais :"Chère Maman" considérant que cela marquait la profondeur de mon attachement pour elle, 
combien elle m'était chère(=combien elle m'était précieuse)...
Mais peut-être étais-je un peu exaltée?

Par contre "ma petite maman " je trouvais ça un peu _cucul_ surtout qu'à dix ans j'étais déjà plus grande qu'elle!


----------



## Nanon

Pardon. Je parle en fait de _*"maman chérie"*_ au début d'une lettre, pour répondre à la question de Nasti dans son post nº 10.

"Petite maman" au début d'une lettre, c'est certainement aussi _cucul_ que les nombreux poèmes de circonstance qu'on fait apprendre aux enfants pour la fête des mères. Et que la chanson, tout autant de circonstance, correspondant à la fête des pères : "Petit papa, c'est aujourd'hui ta fête..."

Même remarque : _" [mon] petit papa chéri adoré"_ peut être utilisé dans des contextes assez bien définis... pour demander de l'argent de poche, par exemple  !


----------



## nasti

Un grand merci Reliure et Nanon !!! 



Nanon said:


> "Petite maman" au début d'une lettre, c'est certainement aussi _cucul_ que les nombreux poèmes de circonstance qu'on fait apprendre aux enfants pour la fête des mères. Et que la chanson, tout autant de circonstance, correspondant à la fête des pères : "Petit papa, c'est aujourd'hui ta fête..."



Très intéressant ! 

Et qu'en est-il de la chanson _*Petit* Papa Noël_ ? Ca fait aussi "cucul" (un mot nouveau pour moi  ) ? On m'a dit que c'était juste affectif sans connotations particulières (et qu'il n'était pas "petit" comme je le croyais ...).


----------



## Nanon

C'est affectif et affecté... ce serait un peu mièvre dans une conversation réelle.
Mais n'oublions pas que dans ces chansons, le mot _petit_ aide également à la versification !


----------



## nasti

Nanon said:


> C'est affectif et affecté... ce serait un peu mièvre dans une conversation réelle.



C'est une grande nouvelle pour moi ...  Merci, Nanon ! 

Sauf que tout n'est pas clair pour moi :
On dit bien :_ un *petit* thé_ ? _Un* petit *__café_ ? (_une *petite *photo_ dont on a parlé dans une autre discussion) ... et ce n'est pas affecté ... (?) 

 Quelqu'un aurait une explication ? 

_petit(e) _avec les objets - 
_petit(e) _avec les personnes - affecté  

*???*


----------



## itka

Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Nanon. A mes oreilles aussi, ça "sonne" affecté lorsqu'il s'agit d'une marque de tendresse : Mon petit Papa, ma petite Maman, ma petite Sœur Chérie, gna gna gna ! 
Si j'étais la destinataire, après un tel préambule, je me méfierais ! (ou alors, on est dans le registre de la blague, de l'ironie légère -pas méchante !-  ce qui est fréquent avec ces mots-là).

Mais rien ne s'oppose à ce qu'on parle d'un "petit voisin sympa", d'une "petite balade à deux" "d'un petit gâteau"... d'un petit... n'importe quoi !
C'est un hypocoristique (désolée, hein ? c'est le mot juste !) un mot gentil, qui donne une idée de sympathie, d'agrément, de plaisir...un genre dont on abuse dans la communication courante !


----------



## nasti

Merci itka .  J'ai compris !


----------

